# Anton's Knife Gallery



## Anton

Not sure how this all started but I'm sure you all were no help...

(Got lot's of help with the pictures from a very generous friend, I can't take credit for these)

A group shot of some great makers; knives and handles 

From Left to right: Butch Harner, Devin Thomas, Shigefusa, Marko


----------



## tagheuer

:jawdrop:


----------



## rami_m

Wow


----------



## Anton

Carter Gyuto w fish Handle 
240MM, 45MM height at heel 
Spine 3.2MM at heel; .7mm at tip 

Handle: Koa with Ebony, nickel spacers
Saya: Matching Koa 
Maker: Fish 
This handle and saya are a work of art


----------



## Anton

Carter 52100
Kuro uchi 52100 steel 
170MM
Spine: 2.3MM at heel; .5MM at tip above bevel 
Edge: .2MM, 1 cm above edge 

Handle: Wenge body, Water Buffalo Bone 1/8 spacer , naturally
dried Bloodwood ferrule.
Handle by Kens Custom Handles (pcpken here on the forum) 
This one went from Carter to DT, fantastic little knife


----------



## Anton

TC Blade
Single bevel, Kurochi finish 
My only single bevel at the moment. Very interesting and functional grind. Super thin, takes a very sharp edge. 
Spine: 1.7MM at heel; 1.6MM at tip above bevel 

Handle: Stabilized Koa body, naturally dried African
Blackwood ferrule and butt cap, Water Buffalo Bone 1/8 spacers (2)
Handle maker: Kens Custom Handles (Pcken here on forum)


----------



## Anton

Takeda cleaver 
250MM; 92MM height 
Steel: Aogami super 
Spine: 6MM at heel; 2.8MM at tip 
Thickness: 1.4M at middle; .9MM 1 CM above edge; .03MM above edge 
Very clearly defined convex grind. Despite the thickness; theres very little this monster cant do; a fine example of Takedas work of a few years back
Handle by Andy777: Nickel silver cap and spacers; amboya burl handle 
Spalted Maple saya by Tom of SSS


----------



## D3st1n

Very nice...


----------



## Anton

Mizuno 
Hon Kasumi 180mm yanagiba white #2, Single bevel 
Custom handle of ebony and koa 
Handle by Kens Custom Handles (pcpken here on the forum)


----------



## Anton

Shig Yo
240MM; 56MM height at heel 
Spine: 2.9MM at heel; .8MM at tip 
Handle: dyed maple 
Magical grinds on these things


----------



## Anton

Buth Harner Gyuto 
250MM 
62MM at heel 
Spine: 3.7MM at heel; .7MM at tip 
Edge .07, 1 cm from edge 
Harners new grind and custom profile
Steel CTS-XHP 

Handle by Butch
Silver dyed spalted maple (Pics don't quite do this justice)
Mokume spacers and guard 
Bog Oak ferrule
This is one mighty knife, but extremely nimble due to a very thin edge and an amazing grind. Love this thing and it has received some great praises form some reputable testers in the forum


----------



## Anton

Tillman short Gyuto 
Niolox stainless 
275MM; 47MM height at heel ; profile is more like a short gyuto but can very comfortably multi task a slicer as its very thin. 
Spine: 1.7MM at heel; .4MM at tip 
Great handle by Tillman: blonde buffalo, nickel silver 
Not sure what happened to this make, he was making some very good knives


----------



## rami_m

Hi Anton,
How long have you been collecting these? And do you use them all equally or some don't get used so much? Which ones are everyday use and which ones only come up occasionally? What tasks do you use each one for?


----------



## Anton

Marko western handle gyuto 
Steel: AEB-L 
220MM; 50MM height at heel 
Spine 2.1MM at heel; .6mm at tip 

Handle by Marko
Cocobolo with blackwood and brass guard 

My go to knife at the moment, handle is quite perfect, size and geometry make it a great do it all. 
Great craftsman detail on all his work


----------



## Anton

Marko Heavy Chef's 
Steel: AEB-L
250MM; 55MM height at heel
Spine 2.9MM at heel; .9mm at tip 
Handle by Marko: Cocobolo with blackwood and brass guard


----------



## Anton

Marko Chevron Damascus 
250MM; 50MM height at heel 
Steel by Devin Thomass son, John Thomas. Composed of 52100 and 15N20. HT and ground by Marko 
Spine 2.6MM at heel; .3mm at tip
After several hour of use I love this thing 
Handle by Marko; Koa, blackwood and mokume guard 
Fitted Koa saya


----------



## Anton

Misono dragon
240MM; 48MM height at heel 
Swedish carbon
Re-handled in some very nice koa by Dave Martell
Great steel and profile, somewhat of a classic IMO


----------



## Anton

Shigefusa kasumi wa 
244MM; 55MM height at heel 
Spine: 3.1MM at heel; .5 at tip 
Handle by M. Henry
Ebony, silver nickel spacers, musk ox, buffalo horn


----------



## Anton

Butch Harner parer
Steel: CTS-XHP
92MM 
Koa handle


----------



## Anton

Pierre Rodrigue parer
Steel: Damasteel 
90MM 
Dyed maple burl handle


----------



## Anton

Carter Petty 
160MM 

If only the handle/coil could be more comfortable...


----------



## Anton

Devin Raindrop Damascus
Stainless 
244MM; 47MM height at heel 
Spine: 2.3MM at heel; .4MM at tip 
Koa handle by Devin
Beautiful working piece


----------



## Anton

Devin San Mai 
San Mai with PM core 
250MM; 55MM height at heel
Spine: 3MM at heel; .6MM at tip 
Edge: .1 MM 1cm from edge to 0 

Handle: Micarta elements and Snakewood by Devin

I don't need to praise this more than it already has... My benchmark


----------



## Anton

Don Nguyen 
Steel: 1084
230MM; 55MM height at heel
Spine: 3.1MM at heel; .6MM at tip 
Blue dyed maple, ironwood and blue g10 spacers 
Very impressive knife with some amazing attention to detail and somehow a great feel in hand. Can't wait to see more from Don 

(the correct blue color as it comes through in pictures is only correct on first picture)


----------



## Anton

Au Nain French Chef knives 
Circa '70's 
250MM; 74MM height at heel 
Spine: 7.3MM at heel, 4.5MM at mid point; 1.6MM at tip 
4.1MM half way up from edge; 2.6MM 1CM above edge

Over 1lb of old bone crunching carbon steel, passed down to me and what got me into knives 
This thing has hit ground many times with the floors or feet being the only collateral damage; has lasted through 3 households and just keeps going.. 

If I was going to war, I would take this knife with me. It does wedge a little though..


----------



## CB1968

Wow Anton, awesome collection of beautiful knives.


----------



## Anton

Can't thank enough this forum for all the great advise, from everyone; continues to impress me what some people here would do to help others here, just out of simple kindness. Let's hope it stays that way. 

A very special and huge shout of gratefulness and respect to all the makers as well.

- Antonio


----------



## Anton

rami_m said:


> Hi Anton,
> How long have you been collecting these? And do you use them all equally or some don't get used so much? Which ones are everyday use and which ones only come up occasionally? What tasks do you use each one for?



You are going to need to buy me a round of drinks


----------



## rami_m

Come on over and I will buy you a few . It's just a short plane ride away


----------



## Anton

And among those gone, these are no forgotten for one reason or another... 
Carter IP 
Martell 
Del Ealy


----------



## knyfeknerd

Thanks for taking the time to put this together. Truly beautiful stuff.
What's next?


----------



## pleue

what's that little nakiri I spy? Beautiful collection btw


----------



## Chefu

Stunning collection! The DT's are just amazing.


----------



## cheflarge

HOLY F'N SH*T!!! I think I just had a knifegasim.


----------



## Anton

knyfeknerd said:


> Thanks for taking the time to put this together. Truly beautiful stuff.
> What's next?



Hopefully some things from Boise and Bothell, WA.. Hopefully


----------



## rami_m

I have no idea what that meant.


----------



## Anton

rami_m said:


> Hi Anton,
> How long have you been collecting these? And do you use them all equally or some don't get used so much? Which ones are everyday use and which ones only come up occasionally? What tasks do you use each one for?



Loaded questions here.... 

Better knives; on and off for 5-6 years? However the "collecting" part more like 2-3 years I guess. 
Some do get more love than others, but as you can see there is a large number of "repetitive" size Gyutos. I enjoy comparing the differences in performance and sharpening, and lately the custom handle bug bit me. I'm a home cook with the occasional catering event or dinner party as my knife testing ground. 

Space is more the driver for what gets used at one time; I only keep 4-6 knives at hand so I rotate these every month or so; with the 1-2 that I can't seem to put away - a Damascus being one of them. I like to say there is no drawer queen, but the best knives for my style and likes do seem to have more use than others; which eventually get cycled out to better homes, somewhat partly so I can keep playing with others. As beautiful as some of these are; there is only so much cutting I can do.


----------



## rami_m

Thanks for answering my question. So what is your current favorites and what tasks you use them for?


----------



## rami_m

You know, we seems to be in similar circumstances. Hobbyist with a desk job and an interest in cooking. I am looking into branching out into community events too.


----------



## antbanks

WOW! You have been busy my friend. Great looking collection, really, really nice. Nice work and great taste!


----------



## jared08

I don't know what to appreciate more, the actual knives you have, or the handles put on them.
Great collection you have there.


----------



## keegan

Oh wow. want. 



Anton said:


> Butch Harner parer
> Steel: CTS-XHP
> 92MM
> Koa handle


----------



## mc2442

Love your collection! I am sure you made a lot of people jealous....me included!


----------



## rami_m

keegan said:


> Oh wow. want.



Me too.


----------



## Anton

Some requested close up of Harner


----------



## mhlee

I thought you were busy traveling for work recently. 

Apparently, you're keeping busy buying more knives. Haha!


----------



## Anton

mhlee said:


> I thought you were busy traveling for work recently.
> 
> Apparently, you're keeping busy buying more knives. Haha!




Hey,
I've had some of these for a while, just never got around to post them and also my photo skills are nill - so finally got some help in that department. 

But I have been traveling like crazy.. but there's this thing; no matter where I go the Internet keeps finding me....


----------



## Lefty

You have my dream collection. You're missing a Rader, a Catcheside, and a Billipp. Other than that, I think this is perfect. Wow....


----------



## rami_m

Lefty said:


> You have my dream collection. You're missing a Rader, a Catcheside, and a Billipp. Other than that, I think this is perfect. Wow....



If Anton is traveling maybe we can do us a little caper and steal them


----------



## Anton

Finally


----------



## jimbob

Holy! Them some sweet knives.


----------



## Anton

Walnut and Box elder set


----------



## marc4pt0

This is never ending madness!


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm definitely waiting for your next "garage sale". Amazing collection!


----------



## Lefty

I think I hate you, Antonio.


----------



## D3st1n

Hi Anton damn!!! how many knives do you have exactly? Lol I'm so jealous. ..


----------



## Anton

These are some really great knives. Can't say enough good things about Michael as a custom maker. I truly enjoyed every step of the custom making process; from material selection; Michael talking me out of some crazy ideas; me trying to convincing him otherwise; him talking some sense back into me (he was right....); his patience, and well... the final product. A truly exemplary set of knives. FF is just, perfect, I mean; PERFECT. I just used these in the kitchen for the first time and they impart such a great feel, starting from the handles which are a little larger to accommodate my big paws; to the "organic feel" of the full blade; to just the joy of using such tools and everything in between. 

Here is a mini pictorial of these


----------



## Anton

sorry for the multiple pictures of these on this and other threads; It's like showing pictures of your kids I guess...


----------



## jsjs103121

Anton said:


> sorry for the multiple pictures of these on this and other threads; It's like showing pictures of your kids I guess...


Pictures of beautiful masterpiece like this? Please keep them coming. I want more!!! :doublethumbsup:
Those curvy lines on the blades are just magnificent. I am bookmarking this page.


----------



## Anton

210 Shig Kitaeji 
Gorgeous knife and cuts fantastic - Gotta love Shigs


----------



## pete84

Amazing collection Anton!


----------



## Anton

Bloodroot blades
These guys are great to work with. Was fortunate to get on the list last year before it went to a 20 month wait or something like that. A joy to work with these guys

This is custom profile and handle; 230mm with a beautiful piece of ironwood I got from Mike Henry as he was closing shop. Brass spacers with a piece of ivory from a 1899 Steinway piano keys. This is forged by hand (no power hammer) from a bar; which is most impressive.

Anyway, these guys turned this into a very classic piece and they were extremely helpful in designing and steering me in the right direction. Couldn't be happier with how this turned out


----------



## cheflarge

Nice


----------



## Mangelwurzel

That's a beauty, Anton. How does it cut?


----------



## Anton

A few more pics


----------



## Bill13

That is a sweet Bloodroot. What is the steel? Love the idea of the Steinway ivory!!


----------



## ejd53

Spectacular Ironwood. That and figured Koa are my favorite woods.


----------



## hens_chang

Outstanding Anton!


----------



## Chuckles

That knife looks amazing! My goodness.


----------



## Anton

Chuckles said:


> That knife looks amazing! My goodness.



It's going to Marc for a test drive... Maybe we can arrange a detour


----------



## marc4pt0

GRRRRRR


----------



## Chuckles

hee hee.. PMs outbound.


----------



## Customfan

Man! That collection is improving!


----------



## Anton

Bill Burke San Mai 
240mm with horn handle 
So worth the wait


----------



## Von blewitt

That's a beauty Antonio!


----------



## CutFingers

Anton what do you mean forged from a bar, no power hammer? You mean he used brute force and hammered the bar without any hydraulics?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

CutFingers said:


> Anton what do you mean forged from a bar, no power hammer? You mean he used brute force and hammered the bar without any hydraulics?



Yep. I have a utility made the same way from a VW torsion bar.


----------



## marc4pt0

I also have a knife from Bloodroot. The first one was from an old VW choil spring i believe, the second from an old saw mill blade. These guys do amazing work. They told me 6 months and it was Exactly that, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Anton

CutFingers said:


> Anton what do you mean forged from a bar, no power hammer? You mean he used brute force and hammered the bar without any hydraulics?



Yup, just like that. Get them while you can...


----------



## Anton

marc4pt0 said:


> I also have a knife from Bloodroot. The first one was from an old VW choil spring i believe, the second from an old saw mill blade. These guys do amazing work. They told me 6 months and it was Exactly that, but that was a while ago.



Exactly, I waited for 9 months and they contacted me the day of. And then delivered as promised


----------



## Anton

Just got this custom boning from the guys at Bloodroot


It's O1 at HRC 60 and differentially tempered. Strong distal taper and moderate flex. 
Handle is brass and claro walnut


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Wow - just - Wow! Anton ... I just stumbled on this sub-forum (probably from trying not to go here) ... very impressive but to scared to my core at what this may cost me going forward ?! Not competative just wanton ... 

Absolutely beautiful assembly/assortment/collection ... they all apply 

BMB


----------



## SolidSnake03

Wow that handle is gorgeous! Not super flashy but just so well done and that wood is great! Love the dark brown richness to it.


----------



## mistascoopa

Gorgeous looking specimen. I hope it performs as well at it looks.


----------



## Anton

Set of Oyster knives 

This was a great project where I got to use a bunch of the wood I've been stashing. Came up with the design and the guys at BR tweaked it and made it their own. 

Black Handles are Bog Oak from Burl Source 
Bloodwood 
Redwood burl, also from Burlsource 
Walnut, Also from Burlsource 
and A nice piece of B Rosewood

Brass and Antler spacers 


_Note: I was advised by Bloodroot that they are no longer making Oyster knives_


----------



## MowgFace

Beautiful Anton! I like yours/BB's style!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Hell yes!


----------



## Geo87

Damn they are nice


----------



## Anton

Not knives, but these are the boxes for the Oyster knives above, VERY happy with how these came out. These are made with Walnut, and some awesome grain. Maker put tremendous effort into matching the grains to each panel, over 80hrs total. These are hand planed


----------



## rami_m

Mate, your friends and family are lucky to have you. The amount of thought and effort and planning that went to these must have been enormous.


----------



## mr drinky

Those are very cool. 

k.


----------



## cheflarge

&#10133; 1


----------



## King_Matt

where did you get the sayas from? they are beautiful!


----------



## Anton

This piece was made our of Sabatier blank, pounded into shape as you see now by Don.
There was a WIP thread on his vendor sub forum but got taken down.

Don nailed the geometry and grind with this one. Super thin but could be an all around performer. It does have thT right amount of flex on the last 1/4 of the blade to slice proteins.

The handle, well aside from being the most ergonimacally perfect combination of wa-western, it just makes the extension of the knife feel quite natural.

240 mm at edge
43mm height at heel
I believe wood is Bog oak with micarta spacers


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Don's knives always remind me of sportcars. Nice one, Anton!


----------



## Anton

John Thomas damascus 
180mm
Handle is Russian Kirilian birch, blackwood and copper/brass Mokume
Marko did a truly exemplary job with this one


----------



## XooMG

Drool. I don't even like this sort of damascus, and I don't even like brass. The wood even reminds me of a pineapple. But that knife is still stunning.


----------



## Cheeks1989

That's the sexiest nakiri I have ever seen. How is the performance?


----------



## 420layersofdank

Cheeks1989 said:


> That's the sexiest nakiri I have ever seen. How is the performance?


+1


----------



## USC 2012

Incredible looking nakiri!


----------



## mr drinky

Seriously good blades in this thread, and I love the John Thomas Damascus. That's a really sexy nakiri Marko. 

k.


----------



## nutmeg

The nakiri ist:bigeek:


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Love the Tsourkan!


----------



## Customfan

I concur, you've got some seriously well catered knives, very nice!


----------



## Anton

Finally getting these two a family picture: 

will post specs later


----------



## Factotum

Sweet Fancy Moses.


----------



## Gyutoh205

Anton said:


> Can't thank enough this forum for all the great advise, from everyone; continues to impress me what some people here would do to help others here, just out of simple kindness. Let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> A very special and huge shout of gratefulness and respect to all the makers as well.
> 
> - Antonio



What a sweet collection :doublethumbsup:


----------



## V1P

All hail Anton! [emoji79]

You have such a nice collection.


----------



## Anton

Doing a knives inventory and getting to play with some single make families side by side to get a better feel of the differences. Also serving as an update to this thread. 

Posting some pics of some of these, mostly new acquisitions within the last 6-18 months. 

Kato 240 WH
kato 210 WH
Kato 210 Damascus 
Kato 180 petty/line knife WH 
Kato Parer


----------



## Anton

Mizuno Honyaki White No.2 - 240 (magnolia handle)
Mizuno Blue No.1 Suminagashi - 240 
Mizuno Blue No.2 - 240 

Very different grinds and enough variance in the profiles to be slightly different knives. The Honyaki is by far the beefiest and a bit asymmetrical - which works fantastic for this knife. The Suminagashi is thinner but probably one of the best cutters if not the sharpest steel i've handled.


----------



## Anton

Catcheside Damascus with forged geometry
Cladding: 100 layer 15n20/1070
Core: 1000+ layers of 15n20/01
65 hrc
250mm


----------



## fatboylim

Anton said:


> Catcheside Damascus with forged geometry
> Cladding: 100 layer 15n20/1070
> Core: 1000+ layers of 15n20/01
> 65 hrc
> 250mm
> 
> View attachment 38110
> View attachment 38111
> View attachment 38112
> View attachment 38113


Wow. Review please, what is it like?


----------



## chinacats

I need another Catcheside


----------



## HRC_64

Anton said:


> View attachment 38113



What's that knife in the middle? Sakai Tanaka? Any words on performance you could share?. /Cheers


----------



## Anton

HRC_64 said:


> What's that knife in the middle? Sakai Tanaka? Any words on performance you could share?. /Cheers



Middle one is a 270mm Yoshikazu Tanaka, Blue 1 - it's a beast, as you can see bevel is super high with the end result of a thinner tip. It's an awesome knife. I'll post some pics of it later in the week.


----------



## valgard

Anton said:


> Middle one is a 270mm Yoshikazu Tanaka, white No. 2 - it's a beast, as you can see bevel is super high with the end result of a thinner tip. It's an awesome knife. I'll post some pics of it later in the week.



I thought it was Blue 1? I love the looks of that knife.


----------



## Anton

valgard said:


> I thought it was Blue 1? I love the looks of that knife.


Correct, It is, blue 1. Been looking at knives all day and cataloging - seeing cross eyed


----------



## valgard

Anton said:


> Correct, It is, blue 1. Been looking at knives all day and cataloging - seeing cross eyed



hahahaha, all day cataloging your collection [emoji41]


----------



## HRC_64

Anton said:


> Middle one is a 270mm Yoshikazu Tanaka, Blue 1 - it's a beast, as you can see bevel is super high with the end result of a thinner tip. It's an awesome knife. I'll post some pics of it later in the week.



Anton, How is the Distal taper? any chance you could post up (or PM) more pics of the Tanaka B1? Cheers


----------



## Anton

HRC_64 said:


> Anton, How is the Distal taper? any chance you could post up (or PM) more pics of the Tanaka B1? Cheers



A bit hard to tell IMO because of the super high bevel, its quite thin at edge tip, 1cm above edge maybe 1.5.


----------



## Anton

Quite the functional bunch here; 2 sanmai and two AEB-l


One is on its way to a new home


----------



## YG420

dammmettttt!!!


----------



## Anton

Wrestled a saltie for this one, quite the knife, exceeding expectations. At first I was skeptical of the choil but it actually works quite well once I get the right pinch grip. The FF is spectacular.


----------



## milkbaby

Anton said:


> Wrestled a saltie for this one, quite the the knife, exceeding expectations
> 
> View attachment 38913



Pretty dang slick! Cool pickup...


----------



## panda

Anton said:


> Marko Chevron Damascus
> 250MM; 50MM height at heel
> Steel by Devin Thomass son, John Thomas. Composed of 52100 and 15N20. HT and ground by Marko
> Spine 2.6MM at heel; .3mm at tip
> After several hour of use I love this thing
> Handle by Marko; Koa, blackwood and mokume guard
> Fitted Koa saya








can you tell me more about this one?
it looks like what i am asking marko to make for me. except in plain steel and slightly thicker spine.


----------



## MathiasM

Hey Anton, I am missing a certain Xerxes here  Haven't you kept it?

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## Billy02

nice collection you got there.


----------



## Anton

My quest to rightsize collection
Have rid myself of a good bit including most my Kato and Shigs - miss a bunch of them, but sorta maybe settling happily here, these are the gyutos with some that are out for one reason or another, missing from pic: are a few Denka, Don Nguyen, Tanaka tsubaya blue, Toyama, Akebono, Gesshin Kagekijo (big fav!) and some that are still with makers, waitlist. Pettys and sujis not included in this pic

These represent some of my best performers to date with 3-4 favorites for different reasons


----------



## tgfencer

What's the western to the left of the Rader gyuto, just right of center?


----------



## Anton

tgfencer said:


> What's the western to the left of the Rader gyuto, just right of center?


Burke


----------



## Wdestate

Anton said:


> Burke



i love that burke, pretty knife.


----------



## fuzion

What a nice collection!


----------



## CB1968

Anton said:


> My quest to rightsize collection
> Have rid myself of a good bit including most my Kato and Shigs - miss a bunch of them, but sorta maybe settling happily here, these are the gyutos with some that are out for one reason or another, missing from pic: are a few Denka, Don Nguyen, Tanaka tsubaya blue, Toyama, Akebono, Gesshin Kagekijo (big fav!) and some that are still with makers, waitlist. Pettys and sujis not included in this pic
> 
> These represent some of my best performers to date with 3-4 favorites for different reasons
> 
> View attachment 43370


Nice spread Antonio


----------



## ashy2classy

Anton said:


> My quest to rightsize collection
> Have rid myself of a good bit including most my Kato and Shigs - miss a bunch of them, but sorta maybe settling happily here, these are the gyutos with some that are out for one reason or another, missing from pic: are a few Denka, Don Nguyen, Tanaka tsubaya blue, Toyama, Akebono, Gesshin Kagekijo (big fav!) and some that are still with makers, waitlist. Pettys and sujis not included in this pic
> 
> These represent some of my best performers to date with 3-4 favorites for different reasons



That Ashi is smokin and of course I love the Miz honyaki!


----------



## ThinMan

Anton said:


> My quest to rightsize collection
> Have rid myself of a good bit including most my Kato and Shigs - miss a bunch of them, but sorta maybe settling happily here, these are the gyutos with some that are out for one reason or another, missing from pic: are a few Denka, Don Nguyen, Tanaka tsubaya blue, Toyama, Akebono, Gesshin Kagekijo (big fav!) and some that are still with makers, waitlist. Pettys and sujis not included in this pic
> 
> These represent some of my best performers to date with 3-4 favorites for different reasons
> 
> View attachment 43370



I apologize for my ignorance, but could you name the knives in the photo?


----------



## Anton

L-R: Martell O1, DT Mystery, Mizuno custom 270 blue, Mizuni Sumingashi blue 1, Mizuno honyaki, Ashi honyaki, CJA honyaki, takeda, Watanabe pro, Burke San mai integral, Rader integral W2, Ikeda Sumingashi blue 1, Xerxes, Misono dragon, Carter, Raquin


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hi Anton - amazing grouping (as always) ... that handle on the Carter looks interesting - thoughts on it? Is it sized like a typical Harner or a bit smaller?


----------



## Anton

MontezumaBoy said:


> Hi Anton - amazing grouping (as always) ... that handle on the Carter looks interesting - thoughts on it? Is it sized like a typical Harner or a bit smaller?



It’s a fairly special handle, made by the late Fish n Poi, original rehandle king; G Crowton RIP.


He somewhat kicked off the rehandle madness 7-10 years ago or so. The saya, no in pic also inspired many makers.

Quite unfortunately a lot of the pictures of his work disappeared with the pic hosting site snafu early this year and the original KF forum dying


----------



## ThinMan

Anton said:


> L-R: Martell O1, DT Mystery, Mizuno custom 270 blue, Mizuni Sumingashi blue 1, Mizuno honyaki, Ashi honyaki, CJA honyaki, takeda, Watanabe pro, Burke San mai integral, Rader integral W2, Ikeda Sumingashi blue 1, Xerxes, Misono dragon, Carter, Raquin



Thanks!


----------



## brooksie967

Anton said:


> My quest to rightsize collection
> Have rid myself of a good bit including most my Kato and Shigs - miss a bunch of them, but sorta maybe settling happily here, these are the gyutos with some that are out for one reason or another, missing from pic: are a few Denka, Don Nguyen, Tanaka tsubaya blue, Toyama, Akebono, Gesshin Kagekijo (big fav!) and some that are still with makers, waitlist. Pettys and sujis not included in this pic
> 
> These represent some of my best performers to date with 3-4 favorites for different reasons
> 
> View attachment 43370



Send me that ashi for the brooksie treatment.


----------



## McMan

You’ve got good taste in profiles!


----------



## Anton

brooksie967 said:


> Send me that ashi for the brooksie treatment.


Just saw this. I would if you were no so damn far!


----------



## 5698k

I think WOW is an appropriate response.


----------



## akafat

May I ask how is the Mizuno suminagashi performed? Been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Anton

akafat said:


> May I ask how is the Mizuno suminagashi performed? Been thinking about getting one.


The steel on stones and board is prob top 3 ever for me, wicked

As a whole package it’s probably in my top 5,profile is not for everyone tho 

There are a handful of YouTube videos you can look up


----------



## panda

the best part of anton's collection is that he actually uses all of them.


----------



## akafat

Anton said:


> The steel on stones and board is prob top 3 ever for me, wicked
> 
> As a whole package it’s probably in my top 5,profile is not for everyone tho
> 
> There are a handful of YouTube videos you can look up



Thank you for the info. I read plenty of positive review on this knife. 

What is the issue with this knife that sets it out of your top three in terms of the whole package?


----------



## ashy2classy

Dude, when are you gonna post a photo or two of the Kip???? We need to see it!

And don't post the photos from Kips IG. We want to see your photos!


----------



## Anton

Went solo for a full thanksgiving meal


----------



## HRC_64

Love those kippingtons !

OK, now ... How bout a distal taper shot


----------



## panda

anton how sick is the workpony?


----------

